
Open-source Flash Game Engine Now In Open Beta - peter123
http://gigaom.com/2009/03/28/pushbutton-open-source-flash-game-engine/
======
triplefox
I downloaded it and what I saw was the very empty beginnings of a game engine.

Edit: Also, the documentation persistently says "it's very simple to ---" and
then dumps a code example on you without actually explaining the concept.

------
bemmu
_"Capable of building real multiplayer games - RTS, FPS, racing, platformers,
multiplayer Tower Defense, and more."_

But Flash doesn't have UDP packets, right? Is it nowadays practical to do
synchronous games without it?

------
jwilliams
This appears to be Flex based, which seems to be an instant ~300k SWF
baseline.

Anyone have a read on how much space this framework takes up?

~~~
sosuke
The Flex ~300k SWF baseline includes the Flex framework too. If you use the
shared framework available in Flex 3 you can cut that out of the download
size!

<http://onflash.org/ted/2008/01/flex-3-framework-caching.php>

